# Do you know Who Arvydas "kalashnikov" Macijauskas is?



## Arvydas_Macijauskas (Oct 21, 2003)

I am a fan of Tau Ceramica and we are impressed with our last adquisition, the lituanian Arvydas Macijauskas.

In his first match of the Spanish league he scored 36 points.

But tht´s not all because last week in only 28 minutes he scored 39 points. with t1 5/5, t2 11/12 and t34/6 

He are making 70% in 2 shots and 93,3% in 1 shots. Last year in FiBA cup he did 110 of 112 in free throws..

I think that this player will go to the NBA in no more of two years. He is 23 years old.

Do you think that he is better than Jasikevicius?

Best regards,


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

23 is too old for the draft. He's have to be signed as a free agent, and a player has to greatly impress to be able to do that.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I sure know who Macas is. When playing in Rytas, he was killing my team Zalgiris in LKL for the last 4 seasons... 2 times he succeeded  

This year he helped a lot to win EC for us. Unbelievable 3pt shot against Latvia, which saved the game. Also Macas was hot in very hard moments vs S&M and France and of course he was the best scorer in Final.

Yea, hes too old for NBA draft and morealso he was in drafts in 2002, but noone of dumb scouts have noticed him, they are just looking for tall Europeans... now they can blame just theirselves, they've missed the jewel. And I think Macijauskas as Bodiroga or Jasikevicius doesnt have his the one and only aim to play in NBA, why he should sign with Tau for 3 years, if he wanted to go to NBA...

Is he better than Jasikevicius... Its still early to say, but you see the scores of team and stats of him... IMO if Macas isnt better right now, he will be in very near future.

P.S. Half year ago, when he signed with Tau I was saying "you will see him rocking EC and Euroleague". Nobody payed attention. See now! :yes:


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> .
> 
> P.S. Half year ago, when he signed with Tau I was saying "you will see him rocking EC and Euroleague". Nobody payed attention. See now! :yes:


Hey!! I paid attention towards what you said about Macas at that time, an reported you opinion about him to the Spanish and TAU fans when he signed with TAU


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Yea, hes too old for NBA draft and morealso he was in drafts in 2002, but noone of dumb scouts have noticed him, they are just looking for tall Europeans... now they can blame just theirselves, they've missed the jewel. And I think Macijauskas as Bodiroga or Jasikevicius doesnt have his the one and only aim to play in NBA, why he should sign with Tau for 3 years, if he wanted to go to NBA...


Hang on a sec......

Zalgirinis, do you mean to tell me that Macijauskas was registered for the NBA draft in 2002 and no one picked him up????????????????????????????????????

Are you serious?????????????

That's incredible.

Blazers are idiots. :banghead: 

Maybe Blazers could trade Rasheed Wallace to Tau Ceramica for Macas. (A little out of position....but who cares...) :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Arvydas_Macijauskas (Oct 21, 2003)

Yesterday against Adecco Estudiantes Macas (Macijauskas) made 27 points with 5/8 t3 and 8/8 in free throws. 

But the best of Tau Ceramica was Andre Nocioni who made 27 points and 17 rebounds being a SF. This player surely will be next year in NBA. 

This couple could be the best in Europe this year.

Best regards


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> Hang on a sec......
> 
> ...


Yes, I meant that. Morealso, Macas was registered for 2001 draft at first, but took back the papers before the deadline, cause he knew nobody will draft him. 2002 was the last year for him to register if Im correct about the age issue in drafts, so he registered for it, but still nobody cared...

In last game Nocioni was superb, but still Macas was great. Scoring 27 with good shooting and with no training after injury is very good, also I think he havent healed that much.

Chef, yea you are right. I remember talking to you after that signing :yes:


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

Another game for Macas. 31 points in 30 minutes. 8-14 FG and 10-10 FT. His team has won every game in the first month of league.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arvydas_Macijauskas</b>!
> Do you think that he is better than Jasikevicius?


I don't think you can compare them. Jasikevicius is a playmaker, arguably the best outside of the NBA, while Macijauskas is a scorer/shooter.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Do you know Who Arvydas "kalashnikov" Macijauskas is?*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Jasikevicius is a playmaker, arguably the best outside of the NBA, while Macijauskas is a scorer/shooter.


Except for Sabonis, of course......

:yes:


----------



## Arvydas_Macijauskas (Oct 21, 2003)

Macas scored his last 42 free thorws. They can put a new record of consecutive free thorws.

This player is incredible!!!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

he is a superb shoter but he makes always travelling.. and hasn't a Nba body.. He is good for Europe.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I think Macijauskas is certainly one of the most talented players in the world, not just Europe. Of course he is one of the most talented: just look at his shooting percentages. Macijauskas is one of the best, he really is. We're having a discussion about Macijauskas over here at InterBasket.Net. I am very curious to see if he *breaks* the professional record for most consecutive free throws. We've got this thread up to see what happens. I hope he breaks the record. 

Matt


----------



## Arvydas_Macijauskas (Oct 21, 2003)

Macas has stablished a new record in Europe scoring 94 consecutive free throws.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

MOST CONSECUTIVE FREE THROWS MADE IN NBA

Michael Williams made 97 FT
Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf made 81 FT
Calvin Murphy 78 FT


----------



## pcon (Oct 25, 2003)

> 23 is too old for the draft. He's have to be signed as a free agent, and a player has to greatly impress to be able to do that.



He too old because he is a European play? What is the age limit and why?


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*This guy needs to be in the NBA*

Arvydas Macijauskas is averaging over 23 PPG in Euroleague play. He definately should be in the NBA next year. He has said the NBA is a wish of his. If he isn't in he NBA next year, every team's international scouts should be replaced. If he does make it, he could become a legit all-star in the NBA and finally make a U.S. vs World All-Star game possible. Here's what a world all-star team could look like if Arvydas and Nocioni come over.

Starters:
F Stojakovic
F Nowitzki
C Yao
G Nash
G Macijauskas

Reserves:
F Kirilenko
F Gasol
C Nene
G Parker
G Ginobili
F Nocioni
G Welsch or Jaric or Giricek


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

In my opinion the reserve team is better and would play better against the americans. Your first team is too soft


G parker
SG ginobili
SF kirilenko
PF gasol
C nene


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Macijauskas game is just sick. I think I have never seen someone with such a fast shot so reliable. It's an enormous pleasure to see him playing.

As for an international team, I would go for a shooting and passing team:

PG- Nash
SG- Ginobili 
SF- Stojakovic
PF- Nowitzki
C- Divac

The second unit would be:

PG- Welsch
SG- Macijauskas
SF- Kirilenko
PF- Gasol
C- Ming

End of the bench: Nene, Jaric


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Being utterly unfamiliar with firearms, I had to look up on the internet to find out the significance of Macas' nickname of "Kalishnikov"!!!

:laugh:


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Macijauskas-recieved 2003 Europe Best BB Player !! Why isn't he in the NBA yet ? Americans-are you blind,or are you scared of Europeans invasion ?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Macijauskas-recieved 2003 Europe Best BB Player !! Why isn't he in the NBA yet ? Americans-are you blind,or are you scared of Europeans invasion ?


Does he want to play in the nba? if yes he has to be drafted. He must have a big contract in europe with a biiiiig buyout.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

He is 23, and he is too old for NBA, He has 3 years contract with Tau Ceramica of Spain, and he gets 600 000- 700 000 $ a year, but he is worth much much more.He is the scoring best, and his defence is very good.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> He is 23, and he is too old for NBA.


I think he meant, hes too old for drafts and not NBA. Anyway Macas wasnt drafted in 2002 drafts, where he declared himself.


----------



## elvisinho (Jan 10, 2004)

First bad game of Macas (0/11 FG) but 11/11 FT. Incredible.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

He had couple bad games , but in rest or them he played fantastic.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

He had played not very well because Chapu Nocioni was injured and teams will be able to make him double defenses

And I think he's a great player


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Not much of a Kalashnikov lately.


----------

